# Bayne's change to food, OvenBaked Tradition



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would feed it over Proplan myself. 

Feed what works best for you and your dog!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I looked at the Oven Baked site and am very impressed - on paper anyway. Nice guaranteed analysis and set of ingredients on both formulas.

I have no experience with them . . . it doesn't seem to be sold in the U.S. If it were, I'm sure I would give it a try. Do they have a good track record in terms of quality control?

It looks better than the Multimenu.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

The baked foods tend to made in very good facilities (human grade) and the ingredients meet high standards because of this.

However, I have heard from people they create lots of tartar and they are usually baked at high temperatures and I would think protein quality is affected.

The process is very slow and expensive and there are so few of them around. That tells me there is no advantage to baking.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Oven baked tradition never agreed with Lincoln. I was told by the lady at the store it doesnt feed well to lots of dogs because its baked. 

My little Ruby did fine on it.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

The Pet Shop I buy this from sells more of this than the Purino Pro Plan, the price is comparable however the suggested amounts are less per day which makes the price breakdown even better. Bayne seems to love it especially when he dances to get his food..... he doesn't like the apple cider vinegar though so I'm going to have to find another way to get him to take that. I did spray it on his paws yesterday and this morning, he seems not to be licking as much.

Apparently, OvenBaked Tradition used to be owned by Wellness, started out great but over time they started to take less care in the production... the new company bought them out and have gone back to the stringent production methods. Next bag I'm getting is the fish and will mix the chicken and fish, they do have lamb but Bayne has never tried that one, will have to get samples first.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Summer did really poorly on the oven baked, poor poops, dry rough coat.. Maybe that's just her!


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

I was considering trying a "baked" dog food back when I got my golden as a puppy. The one thing that turned me off was that the dog food i was looking at, Lotus, was fairly new (maybe a year and half out on the market) and not much feedback was available on it. I am pretty cautious of petfoods that are "boutique" type foods that havent stood the test of time yet, I feel like a lot have popped up in recent years since demand boomed after the pet food recalls of 2007. Thats why I ultimately decided to go with Fromm as they have been around a while and have never once been involved with a recall.


----------

